# What is this Plant



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

I picked this up on a whim at Fish Gallery a few weeks ago. I didn't think it would do well, and I lost the name. Each individual leaf spike is about 1.5 inches long, and getting bigger as it grows towards the light. Can anyone ID it?

It is growing like wild in my wife's 45g hex with no CO2 and 2 pig-tail CF bulbs.

Mike


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

A second trip through Kasselmann's "Aquarium Plants" book suggests this is _Hydrotriche hottoniiflora_. Any other input/guesses?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have no idea but it is very cool!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe this one? 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=272


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

My first guess was P. erectus as well, but that is not growing like wild. Maybe Hydrotrix gardneri...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

my guess is POGOSTEMON ERECTUS


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I think her tank has a Christmas tree. Very cool.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

It's definitely Hydrotriche hottoniiflora. Hydrothrix gardneri is a much more delicate-looking, curvy plant, and Pogostemon erectus has a much fatter stem with less rigid leaves.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

if you decide to trim it, i'd love to try it in my tank.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

omg! I love love love this plant....thank you Mike! Husband even wants it in his tank (b4 he had said only fake)


----------

